# Uber Partner App in iPhone with different phone number?



## ashton18 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm wondering if I can install the Uber Partner App in an iPhone with a phone number that does not match the one in my Uber account..

I have a friend that will be going away for 2 months, and he'll be leaving me his iPhone 6 Plus. Is it possible for me to download the Uber Partner App on that phone even though the phone number isn't associated with Uber?

Will it cause any troubles?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe so, I have the driver app on two iphones, my personal and my work one.


----------



## Chauncey Broadnax (Jan 10, 2015)

Where can I get working link for uberpartner app. E-mail from uber office had defective link for IOS.


----------

